# new tank and algae problem haha.. blue green and string



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey I have my lights on a lot and theres a lot of light so I'm assuming that was the issue but I'm not sure. you can see my goby in one of the pics, there seems to be a lot of string algae coming off the walls and the wood. the blue green seems to be covering the moss.

Im planning on getting 2 amano shrimp but I also wanted to breed shrimp so i didnt want too many varieties.


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Despite everything you may read, I was told that stiphodon gobies are shrimp safe. We'll $400 later and only 2 shrimp left, I decided to take all my moss out of my tank and see if I could find any more. I had 3 gobies left in the tank. I got 50 rcs from a friend yesterday, acclimated them, and then watched my gobies (supposed algae grazers) start chasing down and eating the shrimp! There is plenty of algae in my tank and I finally figured out it wasn't my water quality or anything but the gobies slowing killing off all my shrimp! I've relocated them to another tank. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

To be honest, when I bred shrimps, they loved that stuff. It's not easy or the most ideal to have both a successful breeding set up and a planted tank. Just introduce some Neocardina sp. and they'll take care of the green, they'll probably breed like crazy while they feed. The Amanos will eat some of the algae, but if your intentions are to breed shrimps, I wouldn't waste the food source on them, plus the algae is gonna use a good amount of micro fauna.
I find gobies a gamble when keeping with shrimps, sure they might not eat them, but I've seen them chase and harass shrimps for no apparent reason - really depends on the personality.


----------

